# Tiny



## idolomantis (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0lxbzgwW7I

Feelin' small yet?

EDIT: adding my theory.

What if our universe as we see it isn't endless, but like an orb. And that orb is hovering among other orbs. Like marbles in a bag. And what if that bag is hangin' around with several other bags...

And you can go on endlessly with that.

Yeah. That's a creepy thought isn't it? You're just sittin' there behind your computer.

Being nothing more than a speck.

Well that's my view on it. Discuss.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2010)

Yep. We are insignificant in the grand scheme of things.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=fgg2tpUVbXQ&amp;feature=related

This is animated


----------



## sbugir (Mar 6, 2010)

Great vids. What's even more crazy is that the universe is still expanding...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 6, 2010)

If you want The Answer To It All, Idolo, here it is:

Make special note of the two last lines!


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yep. We are insignificant in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=fgg2tpUVbXQ&amp;feature=related


Wow, That video is epic. It gave me goosebumps.

That's a nice animated thing there, too.



PhilinYuma said:


> If you want The Answer To It All, Idolo, here it is:


lol...

I think astronomy and astrophysics are the most interesting of all the sciences. I'm going to study for either of the two.

It's a shame that so little people don't even think about it and are just like "ooh stars, pwetty" and are completely oblivious to everything.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Apr 1, 2010)

Just this...


----------



## idolomantis (Apr 1, 2010)

AmandaLynn said:


> Just this...


That one's good. But I like "we're all connected" the best.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Apr 1, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> That one's good. But I like "we're all connected" the best.


I think my favorite is ALL of them.  Someone posted 'a glorious dawn' on facebook a while ago and now I can't stop watching them


----------



## idolomantis (Apr 1, 2010)

AmandaLynn said:


> I think my favorite is ALL of them.  Someone posted 'a glorious dawn' on facebook a while ago and now I can't stop watching them


Good point, But somehow I listened "we're all connected" the most..

Ofcourse they're all fantastic.  

Those videos made me read Carl sagan's work.


----------



## Opivy (Apr 2, 2010)

your theory reminds me of men in black 2..


----------

